# 36 Hawthorne Christmas bike



## ratfink1962 (Jan 3, 2011)

My 74 year old Dad asks me a while back to find him a 1937 bicycle (this was late October) I searched local and found a 1936 Hawthorne and a few old ladies bikes (first part of November)  I decided to purchase both and do a re-furb and give them to my Mom and Dad for Christmas.

I really didnt take too many build pics, or do a very good job documenting the build, I just didnt have time. In fact I bolted the last part on my Dad's bike on Christmas morning. I did tear these down about as far as you can, and built them back up as riders.

I know there are a bunch of "wrong" parts... I simply didnt have the time to chase down the correct stuff. I did build them both up with the smaller chainrings so my folk's will have an easier time peddaling.

I did everything myself with the exception of Truing the rims, I did all of my own paintwork, stripping all the old paint off, to straightening the ladies frame, primer, base coat, pinstriping and finally clearcoating.

this is what I started with...








and here are the finished bikes...



















My folk's were VERY surprised come Christmas, and both my Mom and Dad have taken short rides on them and absolutely love them!


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 3, 2011)

Good job! Go my parents a card! you are the best! they look great!


----------



## chitown (Jan 3, 2011)

Bravo! Well done. Looks like a few hours of sanding etching primer on those puppies. There was a little rust to start with. Yikes! But totally worth it when it's for family!


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice and a great way to show your appreciation of your parents! That was alot of work man! Brad


----------



## wigditty (Jan 3, 2011)

If I was your father, you would have made me proud and thankful.  Your a good son!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 3, 2011)

Those bikes look great, it's nice they are actually riding them too! Great job!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, great transformation! Wonderful color schemes.....Bravo!!!


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, that is great!  I bet they are really proud.  I restored a 1974 RD350 for my Pop and gave it to him on fathers day about 5 years ago.  You have now given me something to do for them both!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats a cool pair of bikes..........and a great gift for your parents! Well done.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2011)

Ratfink...my long lost Son! How have you been? Since we missed christmas, my birthday is in Feb. lol. 

Those are beauties! Nice job and a great Son! 

I did the same thing for my Father 15 years ago. He rode the poop out of it and when I got it back it was so dinged, scratched and rusty but so worth it! Way to go!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 4, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful job!!!!! Your parents must have flipped...especially when you showed them the before shots.

fred


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 4, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! That was ALOT of work and they look beautiful!!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 4, 2011)

Men i bet there where happy as two little kids again!:o


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome.  I did the same thing two years ago.  Great job!  What colors did you use?  They look alot like some I have used recently.


----------



## RetroVintage (Jan 4, 2011)

Woah now there is some incredible work there, especially on a tight deadline! What lucky parents you have 

I have to ask where you got that white seat with crashrail? Have been looking for one for some time.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just wish I would have started the project MUCH earlier! Two months sounds like a long time, but it really wasnt. There were several moments that I was wondering if these would get done in time, I finished painting the Tuesday before Christmas and started assembling them as fast as I could.

@ JLarkin Im not really sure... I went to the auto paint store and picked a couple of colors out of the stock book. Burgundy and Cream is what I call it.

@ Retro Vintage... I picked up those seats at my LBS, I believe they were $45 ea. I didnt see any markings or brand on it anywhere, I could ask next time Im up there if you want? I also purchased a couple of old saddles I was going to restore, but ran out of time... thats ok though, I think my folks are very happy with the cushy new seats.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a few pics from Christmas Day, they were both very excited about the bikes, even though you really cant tell in the pics. lol


----------



## mofoco1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bikes look great, can I ask what brand of white seat you used on your Moms bike and what it set you back, looking for that exact one for the tandem I am restoring....Thanks...Mo in CA


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 6, 2011)

I got the saddles from my LBS, they were $45.99 I believe. I emailed him and he said he is out of stock on the white one till February.

Im not sure what brand they are or where he is getting them from?


----------

